# roller clubs



## 33 the kid (Jun 5, 2012)

hey all, does anyone know if their is any roller clubs in michigan


----------



## 2y4life (Apr 5, 2010)

Contact Scott70. He's on this forum. Search for his name under memberlist and send him a private message.


----------

